# Everglades backcountry report, 10 March



## Guest (Mar 10, 2020)

Great report, Captain. I too found the winds to be a bit of a challenge, but hey, it's nice to get away.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Another great report. I hope for calmer winds when we fish with you a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the report, I heading next week.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

could probably salvage a couple snook tacos... nice report!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks again Captain for unselfishly sharing a great report! Just one more reason to charter a trip with this man!


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey Captain how is the water clarity right now? Looking forward to your next report!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not bad yesterday out of Port of the Islands... Remember, we've been locked out of Flamingo for about three weeks now so the only ramps available are to the northwest of Flamingo starting at Chokoloskee (P.O.I is nine miles west of the turn-off down to Everglades City and Chokoloskee...).
Yes the fish are biting... this slot sized snook took a topwater plug about 20 minutes before dawn yesterday morning - and promptly got invited home for dinner...








Looking at the colors on the Skitterwalk you can tell that I'm in the "old school" category for my topwaters...


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I've eaten all kinds of fish, snook is my fav.


----------

